# After market steering wheel controls?



## bparker02 (Jan 16, 2016)

Does anyone know if any after market kits exist to flip the steering wheels controls (cruise control and audio)? I own a 2014 Cruze LTZ RS and one of the only things that drives me nuts are the steering wheel controls, cruise control on left and audio on the right. 

I understand I'm supposed to drive with the hands at ten and two and both of them should be on the steering wheel but honestly...DOES ANYONE CHANGE their cruising speed more often than the radio???!?!! If I wanted to use my right hand to change the radio I'd take it off the steering wheel and reach the 6 inches required to do so. Instead I get to lift my hand of my ladies leg to make any modification. 

I can't be the only person this with this problem. My very old Xterra even has this correct! Also I'm really hoping this imaginary kit, lets me change pushing in the awful scroll wheel from source selection to flipping between favorites and ditch this dumb wheel. Again who flips the source more than the favorites...especially when you can assign AM FM and XM to different favorites?! Maybe this already exists with a flash kit. 

Thanks for listening to me rant. 
Bill

Not my steering wheel but close enough...


----------

